# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Hortensias

## ALBERTO GUTIERREZ ENCISO

*DIAGNOSTICO DE LA CADENA PRODUCTIVA DE HORTENSIAS**PARA LA IMPLEMENTACION DE UN PLAN DE CAPACITACION EN HUANUCO**BANCO AGROPECUARIO**OFICINA REGIONAL CENTRO**CENTRO ESPECIAL DE ATENCION REMOTA HUANUCO  * *INTRODUCCIÓN.*La apertura de los mercados y la globalización de la economía mundial han exigido mayor competitividad a los agentes productivos, es por este motivo que se hace impostergable la puesta en marcha de nuevos esquemas funcionales que conduzcan a una mayor competitividad de los sectores económicos y en este caso particular, del sector ornamental.Bajo este esquema el *Banco Agropecuario,* viene desarrollando metodologías para el análisis integral de las cadenas productivas y el diálogo con sus actores, teniendo como objetivo facilitar la identificación de cuellos de botella y determinar acciones para mejorar la competitividad de los sistemas agroalimentarios.En junio del presente año con motivo de inaugurar las Oficinas del Centro Especial de Atención Remota Huánuco, se tuvo la importante presencia de altos funcionarios del Banco Agropecuario, que en cumplimiento a su rol de promoción y conformación de cadenas productivas visitaron la Comunidad Campesina de Pueblo Libre - Mayobamba en el Centro Poblado Menor de Acomayo en el Distrito de Chinchao Provincia de Huánuco zona de producción de Hortensias; teniendo como resultado la identificación de potenciales condiciones agro climáticas, organización de productores, mercados externos con demanda de la producción como los Estados Unidos. Iniciándose así el esfuerzo de concretar el financiamiento rural a este clúster.En este sentido, en la presente campaña agrícola en cumplimiento del Plan de Negocios y Plan Comercial del CEAR Huánuco; se ha previsto organizar la Cadena Productiva de Hortensias dadas las potenciales condiciones de financiamiento. Esta contribución del financiamiento de AGROBANCO se dará en la modalidad de microfinanzas teniendo como principal enfoque la capacidad de pago de los clientes. Asimismo, con respecto a las garantías debido a que el ámbito de acción esta dentro de la comunidad campesina de Pueblo Libre - Mayobamba y no existiendo títulos de propiedad individual, se propone trabajar con fianzas solidarias. Para este efecto se viene desarrollando tecnología crediticia adecuada y fortaleciendo organizaciones de productores para el financiamiento. Por el lado comercial, existe la factibilidad de colocar la producción en un amplio mercado nacional,  con demanda internacional y de la presencia de empresas exportadoras que aseguran la compra de la producción exportable mediante acuerdos con el enfoque de cadenas productivas.Este nuevo modelo de las Cadenas Productivas en la Región Huánuco, es una alternativa a la forma tradicional de desarrollar la agricultura; siendo ahora ventajoso producir con mercados seguros, precios concertados y menores riesgos compartidos entre los agentes económicos, que finalmente permitirá una acumulación de capital, mejora de condiciones socioeconómicas del productor como consecuencia de un incremento de la competitividad y eficiencia entre los actores.  Por otro lado, debemos tener en cuenta que la floricultura se está convirtiendo en una veta más para el sector exportador peruano y lo mejor es que esta actividad si bien se desarrolla en Lima, también se encuentra presente en Chiclayo, el Callejón de Huaylas, Tarma, Huancayo y Huánuco. La exportación de flores ha crecido a un ritmo anual de 8.5% entre el 2,000 y 2,005. El 2,005 la exportación de flores fue US$ 7.9 millones, 11.5% más que en 2004. En este resultado incidió principalmente el favorable desempeño de la partida las demás flores y capullos frescos cortados para ramos o adornos, que representó el 49.8% del total de envíos y registró un crecimiento de 12.8%, aunada al crecimiento de la partida flores frescas gypsophila (1.5%) y follaje fresco (22.5%), que alcanzaron participaciones de 31.5% y 10.3%, respectivamente. En términos de volúmenes, las ventas externas de flores fueron 1.7 mil TM, 3.5% menos que en 2004, dicha tasa tuvo un resultado contrario a la de términos monetarios, lo cual refleja la mejora de los precios promedios de exportación. Y de enero a abril de 2,006 las exportaciones de flores continuaron creciendo y se situaron en US$ 2.9 millones, 6.3% más que en igual periodo de 2005.Se remarca que este sector abastece a los Estados Unidos principalmente, aunque también ha comenzado a vender a Inglaterra, Holanda, Alemania y Suiza. La oferta peruana en este mercado es básicamente flores secas y exóticas, en tanto nuestros exportadores tienen muy en claro que en la actualidad no pueden competir en el mercado de los flores tradicionales con países como Ecuador y Colombia, expertos desde hace muchos años en floricultura, al punto que es muy importante en sus economías. Por otro lado la firma del TLC le otorga al Perú facilidades para ingresar al mercado estadounidense, con preferencias arancelarias en el caso de flores, follaje y hasta semillas. EEUU importa sólo en el rubro de flores y capullos para ramos y adornos más de 310 millones de dólares, Colombia le exporta más de 115 millones de dólares y Ecuador más de 64 millones de dólares, el Perú solo alcanzó 2 millones de dólares. En este escenario los floricultores aseguran que nuestro país tiene las condiciones climáticas para desarrollar esta actividad, pues hasta el momento las semillas traídas de Holanda, Sudáfrica, Australia e Israel han dado buenos resultados. El Perú y especialmente la Región Huánuco, puede y debe seguir diversificando su oferta exportadora y ninguna actividad puede ser desechada en esta tarea. * ALBERTO GUTIERREZ ENCISO, Ingeniero AgrónomoResponsable del CEAR Huánuco
BANCO AGROPECUARIO*        * * Temas similares: Hortensias - Cancejos Huánuco

----------


## jolgas

ingeniero quisiera una copia completa del Informe Hortensias 2007 es para el curso de floricultura mi correo es hluis17@gmail.com

----------

